# I got Cured of DP after 6 years!



## Dan1080

My name is Daniel and I am 24. I have had DP for over 6 years and depression/anxiety for even longer. I felt like I was just watching my life go by and I hated it. I tried everything from psychotherapy, medication (which made me worse) acupuncture, energy healing, to going off to India and study with a guru. What finally worked for me was Iboga treatment. I took the root bark called Iboga and after 60 minutes I started having strong visions of all my issues and how they were all illusions. It showed me memories from youth I had forgotten, and revelations on how other people felt when before I could only see one angle. I asked how to cure my depression and DP and it showed me how and I instantly saw all these doors open in the vision and heard that I was cured. Since that day I have not had any relapse of mental affliction and feel my mind and brain are miraculously clear as if I'm always meditating. I just wanted to share because I know how hard it is and frustrating, and I never thought I'd see this day where I would be on the other side. If you have any questions at all please contact me. You can microdose to start if you are scared (buy some on a site like ibogaworld.com and take a little a day, you will not trip out, it will just gradually retune your brain and mind)


----------



## Emillie

I'm so happy it worked for you. The therapy sounds interesting


----------



## Solveig

Dan1080 said:


> My name is Daniel and I am 24. I have had DP for over 6 years and depression/anxiety for even longer. I felt like I was just watching my life go by and I hated it. I tried everything from psychotherapy, medication (which made me worse) acupuncture, energy healing, to going off to India and study with a guru. What finally worked for me was Iboga treatment. I went to a place in Costa Rica and a shaman there gave me a natural root bark called Iboga and after 60 minutes I started having strong visions of all my issues and how they were all illusions. It showed me memories from youth I had forgotten, and revelations on how other people felt when before I could only see one angle. I asked how to cure my depression and DP and it showed me how and I instantly saw all these doors open in the vision and heard that I was cured. Since that day I have not had any relapse of mental affliction and feel my mind and brain are miraculously clear as if I'm always meditating. I just wanted to share because I know how hard it is and frustrating, and I never thought I'd see this day where I would be on the other side. If you have any questions at all please contact me.


Hello Daniel,
I am very curious to hear about your experience. I used ibogaine in November of 2011 and at the time I did not know I was suffering from depersonalization disorder. I knew I had an anxiety disorder and was depressed and once I started experiencing the symptoms of depersonalization I thought I was going off the deep end. My full story is on this site under the title "Depersonalization & Ibogaine". I flew to an ibogaine clinic in Mexico and the experience left me severely damaged. I have been trying to figure out what happened and came to the understanding that depersonalization is thought to be a dysfunction at the NMDA receptor site while ibogaine is an NMDA antagonist (essentially it inhibits or blocks the receptor) which induces a state of depersonalization. I am very surprised to hear that your experience cured your depersonalization. Would you be willing to correspond with me? I am desperately searching for answers and given that you had the same condition and used the same substance, I think you may be able to offer some insight. I would be eternally grateful for the opportunity to speak with you either through this forum, by email, or phone.


----------



## surrealist

From what I've been reading, it is all in the mind. So it was probably just the revelation that all problems were insignificant and you actually believed it. So this was all you, not the root. Congratulations!


----------



## surrealist

From what I've been reading, it is all in the mind. So it was probably just the revelation that all problems were insignificant and you actually believed it. So this was all you, not the root. Congratulations!


----------



## society's parasite

Dan, fantastic that you got cured in such an interesting way. 
I think this would perhaps not be for everybody and it may have been a gift of the Gods to you that you came across this healing method.
I'm quite interested in it, although i think the Iboga might show me different things..
I've heard of a place in Costa Rica where there's a spiritual community led by some Israeli guru-guy. Was that where you went?
i would very much like to know more about this shaman or where he is, so maybe i can go see him too, one day.
Please could you send me an email ?

thank you & best of luck
S.P.


----------



## society's parasite

(P.S. after some googling i found the shamanic place where you went, because it actually refers to you)


----------



## missjess

hey Dan I'm very interested in this too, I have sent you a couple of private messages so hopefully you will get back to me soon, I have spoken with the people at the Iboga house in costa rica and I really like there answers to my questions although I would love to speak to you about your personal experience!

thanks jess


----------



## Caffi

Dan1080 said:


> My name is Daniel and I am 24. I have had DP for over 6 years and depression/anxiety for even longer. I felt like I was just watching my life go by and I hated it. I tried everything from psychotherapy, medication (which made me worse) acupuncture, energy healing, to going off to India and study with a guru. What finally worked for me was Iboga treatment. I went to a place in Costa Rica and a shaman there gave me a natural root bark called Iboga and after 60 minutes I started having strong visions of all my issues and how they were all illusions. It showed me memories from youth I had forgotten, and revelations on how other people felt when before I could only see one angle. I asked how to cure my depression and DP and it showed me how and I instantly saw all these doors open in the vision and heard that I was cured. Since that day I have not had any relapse of mental affliction and feel my mind and brain are miraculously clear as if I'm always meditating. I just wanted to share because I know how hard it is and frustrating, and I never thought I'd see this day where I would be on the other side. If you have any questions at all please contact me.


I have heard maybe about that, Is it like the treatment where you need to get in the community and then they might do that Iboga treatment for it. I saw one documentary about that where they faced everything about their lives in another peoples perspective. Was it something like that? And is it hard to get in that Iboga treatment?


----------

